# Perineal massage... worth bothering?



## Badswan

My hypnobirth literature says I should be doing perineal massage... tbh I really can't be bothered!

I've already got no time (22 month old and work full time) and need to fit in listening to my hypno birth CD, doing prenatal yoga and doing excercises (rebozo sifting etc) to try and ensure best baby positioning (as advised by my IM as my previous was an emergency c-section due to position - trying for an HBAC this time). 

It's just yet another thing to add to my schedule - does anyone think this is really super important or maybe you did it religiously and still tore?


----------



## Feronia

I don't think it's worth too much bother. I tried it a few times around 34 weeks (by no means religiously) and I didn't tear or even scrape. I definitely didn't do it enough or for the length of time suggested in the hypnobirthing book! I think position helped more than anything -- I had a water birth and delivered her in a crouching position.


----------



## lynnikins

i did it with all mine and tore every time, i didnt get stiched after the last one so theres not much there to massage really this time which im kinda thankful about it seems my babies just have large heads


----------



## lemongrass

I've been doing it (well, my husband) every night before bed for the last week and a half. I've noticed a big difference in how hard my husband can stretch and we've only been doing it for 5-10 mins a night. If anything though I've really gotten used to the sensation. The first few times I was really tense because it was a new and uncomfortable feeling but now it doesn't bother me and for that I'm glad I'm doing it. Obviously as a FTM I can't comment on whether I will tear or not but I do think being less tense when I feel that sensation will help me.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I did it with ds2 and had no tearing (tore with ds1). But I doubt I'll do it again this time, mainly because I'll likely forget.


----------



## LockandKey

dang woman, I wish I was half the activist you are :haha: I'm barely able to keep up with my prenatal yoga and weekly jogs, but like you, I am just seriously busy most of the time. I was actually considering doing perineal massage as I am a very petite woman who's body likes to grow large babies for someone my size. I'm 5'2 and 120 pre pregnancy weight, and DD was born at 8lbs 6oz and 23 inches long. I had a very awful birth with DD that resulted in a 2nd degree episiotomy and forceps birth, something I'd like to avoid this time around, so I will be doing anything to try and avoid that. My cousin recommended using coconut oil. I just hope I find the time.

BTW, can I ask where you got your hypobirthing CD from? As that is something else I was interested in as well


----------



## EmmaRea

We started it last night. I am NOT enjoying it so far, but am going to keep doing it. They say it increases the chance of keeping the perineum intact by about 10% (15% of women naturally give birth with an intact perineum without doing perineal massage, as opposed to 25% who give birth with an intact perineum after perineal massage.) To me, that 10% better chance is worth it. 

Doing the (poorly named!) perineal massage gives me BHxs. Does anybody else get that? Or am I doing it wrong??


----------



## Badswan

LockandKey said:


> dang woman, I wish I was half the activist you are :haha:
> BTW, can I ask where you got your hypobirthing CD from? As that is something else I was interested in as well

Ha ha - I hardly get ANYTHING done at all!!!! At the moment I'm not sleeping well so I just creep off to bed really early every night!!! 

I got my HypnoBirth CD from the lady who I took the Hypno Birth course with last time - I did "Hypno Birth - The Mongan Method" and highly recommend it. This time the instructor just sent me a special VBAC CD as a favour.


----------



## ljo1984

I've done it both times, had episiotomy first time for forceps :-( but tore second time after doing it too! I'll probably still do it again in a hope for a mirical but I'm thinking it'll do nothing!! I love your avatar pic by the way, cute. X


----------



## MrsAmk

Dare I ask HOW you do it?


----------



## lemongrass

Well, had my baby so now I can comment on how it worked- I pushed for 20 mins and didn't tear! I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## LockandKey

yay that's great news! Congrats on your LO!


----------



## Badswan

MrsAmk said:


> Dare I ask HOW you do it?

Yes you may! 

Get some oil (plain coconut or olive will do but you can buy specially formulated perineal massage oil if you prefer). 

Put some oil on your fingers and put one or two fingers into your vagina (or preferably get your partner to do it as it's hard with a bump in the way!) 

Massage in a U shape the back and side walls of your vagina. Increase the pressure slowly as you massage every day (from around 34 weeks I think?) to increase the elasticity of your perineum (or "taint" or "geesh" if you prefer!) - the theory being to avoid tears/episiotomies.


----------



## KerryGold

We did it. I found it really uncomfortable at first but hubby and I noticed an increase in stretchiness quite quickly. We did about 5 mins most nights from whichever week they recommend (36?)

I too am petite. My.hubby is over a foot taller at 6'3" and has a literally off the chart.giant melon head. DD has taken after him in the head size.(although she was only about 75th centile at birth).

I am pleased to report.a very small 2nd degree tear that didn't need stitching. I did deliver in the pool, which.hugely reduces.your risk too.

Good luck!
xXx


----------



## MrsAmk

Badswan said:


> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Dare I ask HOW you do it?
> 
> Yes you may!
> 
> Get some oil (plain coconut or olive will do but you can buy specially formulated perineal massage oil if you prefer).
> 
> Put some oil on your fingers and put one or two fingers into your vagina (or preferably get your partner to do it as it's hard with a bump in the way!)
> 
> Massage in a U shape the back and side walls of your vagina. Increase the pressure slowly as you massage every day (from around 34 weeks I think?) to increase the elasticity of your perineum (or "taint" or "geesh" if you prefer!) - the theory being to avoid tears/episiotomies.Click to expand...

omg LOL this is how naive I am, I tought we massage on the outside between the V and B LOL :dohh:


----------



## ljo1984

MrsAmk said:


> Badswan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsAmk said:
> 
> 
> Dare I ask HOW you do it?
> 
> Yes you may!
> 
> Get some oil (plain coconut or olive will do but you can buy specially formulated perineal massage oil if you prefer).
> 
> Put some oil on your fingers and put one or two fingers into your vagina (or preferably get your partner to do it as it's hard with a bump in the way!)
> 
> Massage in a U shape the back and side walls of your vagina. Increase the pressure slowly as you massage every day (from around 34 weeks I think?) to increase the elasticity of your perineum (or "taint" or "geesh" if you prefer!) - the theory being to avoid tears/episiotomies.Click to expand...
> 
> omg LOL this is how naive I am, I tought we massage on the outside between the V and B LOL :dohh:Click to expand...

Me too!!! That's all I did both times!! I watched a you tube video earlier (they used a plastic model btw ha ha) and I was like ohhhh shit!! At least I can do it properly next time!


----------



## nikb

There are so many factors involved in why or why not women tear, including health of your tissues (diet related), position of the baby, length of time pushing, speed of pushing, straight up anatomy, etc. Perineal massage might help, but there is no guarantee. The point is to relax into it, so if it's just going to stress you out and you won't be able to relax, I don't think it's worth it. If you are into it, go for it!!!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

I plan on doing it. Shoot, I even read up on how some women try fisting to stretch out. Ouch. I really wonder about this whole stretching out thing, because DH is pretty big. And by big I mean he's long and he's thick. When we first started having sex it took me a year to get used to and most every time I bled a bit, because I would tear from the sex. So I'm wondering if I'm already a bit stretched out than most women. Actually, I'm hoping! I'm also wondering if the olive oil or whatever oil can cause an infection if you actually smear it around on the inside. Then there would be an infection where the baby's head is to come out. That doesn't sound good. I think I may just stick to massaging with oil on the outside and stretching the inside part while I'm, well, uhm, lubricated by my own means while turned on.


----------



## Badswan

Fortune Cooki said:


> I'm also wondering if the olive oil or whatever oil can cause an infection if you actually smear it around on the inside. Then there would be an infection where the baby's head is to come out. That doesn't sound good. I think I may just stick to massaging with oil on the outside and stretching the inside part while I'm, well, uhm, lubricated by my own means while turned on.

It really shouldn't cause any problem but if you are worried you can buy specific perineal massage oil  or "medical" olive oil available from most chemists - I guess you could use lube instead too.


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Oh thank you!


----------



## ljo1984

Badswan said:


> Fortune Cooki said:
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering if the olive oil or whatever oil can cause an infection if you actually smear it around on the inside. Then there would be an infection where the baby's head is to come out. That doesn't sound good. I think I may just stick to massaging with oil on the outside and stretching the inside part while I'm, well, uhm, lubricated by my own means while turned on.
> 
> It really shouldn't cause any problem but if you are worried you can buy specific perineal massage oil  or "medical" olive oil available from most chemists - I guess you could use lube instead too.Click to expand...

The you tube video I watched recently mentioned you can use regular lubricant gels too.


----------



## sweetavenue

Haha, my husband and I have been doing this all wrong. Thanks for the instructions! :)


----------



## xsadiex

I didn't do it and I didn't really tear so I won't be doing it this time either. It looks like quite hard work too, don't fancy it!


----------



## floatingbaby

ljo1984 said:


> Badswan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortune Cooki said:
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering if the olive oil or whatever oil can cause an infection if you actually smear it around on the inside. Then there would be an infection where the baby's head is to come out. That doesn't sound good. I think I may just stick to massaging with oil on the outside and stretching the inside part while I'm, well, uhm, lubricated by my own means while turned on.
> 
> It really shouldn't cause any problem but if you are worried you can buy specific perineal massage oil  or "medical" olive oil available from most chemists - I guess you could use lube instead too.Click to expand...
> 
> The you tube video I watched recently mentioned you can use regular lubricant gels too.Click to expand...

Olive oil is completely natural and readily digested and absorbed by our bodies (and our babies!) so it will not cause infection. DH and I used to use it as a lubricant since most store bought options are full of chemicals and fragrance. 

I am thinking of trying out this massage...well, getting DH to try it! But still early, I guess???


----------



## MandaAnda

It's not intended to stretch things out and loosen them in preparation for labour, as that skin is meant to thin out on its own. It can go translucent thin. Think onion skin. What perineal massage is meant to do is make you aware of pressure in that area, aware of the sensations, so that when it's time for you to birth baby, you can let baby's head emerge slowly, gently stretching the skin and hopefully not tear. x


----------

